# Check out this 4870x2 Overclock!



## Greg0101 (May 17, 2009)

GPU Clock = 22429041 Mhz Memory = 655360Mhz
Validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a3akc/


----------



## Sasqui (May 17, 2009)

Wow, check out that pixel fillrate too, LOL


----------



## Greg0101 (May 17, 2009)

lol yup

Here is more pics to help with the bug report.
If it helps


----------



## Kreij (May 17, 2009)

Wow   A 2.24 Petahertz OC. That's gotta be a record.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 17, 2009)

Bit more info on the bug.
GPU-Z v0.3.0 , showed this bug with both gpu cores
GPU-Z v0.3.1 changed it to only 1 of the gpu's with the bug

Bug appeared in more recent catalyst versions, not sure which, but most likely it was 9.3 +

edit
GPUZ 0.2.7 and 0.2.8 works fine , w00t !


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 17, 2009)

this is 4870x2^8


----------



## GSG-9 (May 18, 2009)

If only it was not synthetic.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 19, 2009)

lol ya.
If it was real, Intel would have to rethink the whole 80 core larabee thing.
800 core maybe lol


----------



## 3870x2 (May 19, 2009)

looks like it is a   -72% overclock! (or +72% underclock?)


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 19, 2009)

LOL

I thought you were gonna post this at first.


----------



## Greg0101 (May 19, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> looks like it is a   -72% overclock! (or +72% underclock?)



Yup, its underclocked.

I find 400 core / 200 ram works great pulling >60FPS in all parts of team fortress 2 maxed out 1920x1080

But for 2d I run 100/200, since 150 on the ram was randomly crashing the pc.
or 100/200 for older / less graphically intensive games.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> this is 4870x2^8


 more like 4870x2^80


----------

